# مساعدة مهندس حديث التخرج:تنفيذ هوردي



## max divell (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني بعرف طلبي صعب جدا ويمكن انه يتم تجاهله او حذفه

ولكن لا مشكلة لدي لا عيب ان اطرح مثل هذا الموضوع

انا مهندس حديث التخرج

واشتغل الان في شركة واشتغلت بما يقارب 6 اشهر بمجال الانشاءات وانا مهندس مدني

فقمت في تنفيذ الاساسات والاعمده والاسقف الفلات ( تو وي سلاب )

حدثت خلافات وقمت في الخروج من الشركة والالتحاق في شركة اخرى

وهي تستخدم الاسقف الهوردي او الهوليكور

طبعا اول ما سالني عن الهوردي انا ما اعرف عنو شي

كيف طريقة تركيبو كيف طريقة وضعو كيف طريقة البلوك كيف طريقة الحديد

يعني انا طلبي طلب واحد بس

مش تصميم الهوردي

طريقة تنفيذه خطوة بخطوة وشو المواد الي لازم نطلبها وكيف نحسب كميات البلوك فيه والحديد والخرسانه

لانه انا معلوماتي عن السقف الفلات اوكي مو مشكلة يعني بمشي حالي فيها وبقدر انفذو بمساعدة النجارين والحدادين اكيد هههه 

ولكن الهوردي بحياتي ما سمعت عنو

خاصة انه انا خريج جديد وبالجامعه ما اخدنا شي اسمو هوردي

كلو كان سوليد سلاب وفلات سلاب تو وي وون وي

فأرجو من المهندسين الكرام والاكارم اصحاب الخبرة ان يفيدوني بالاتي

1- طريقة تنفيذ سقف الهوردي خطوة بخطوة من بعد الاعمده لحد صب الخرسانه
2- طريقة حساب كميات البلوك والحديد والخرسانه في السقف
3- ما هي المواد المعتمده في السقف الهوردي وما هي مقاسات البلوك وما هي الملاحظات المهمة في السقف للاستلام او للتشييك عليه 
4- ارفاق مخطط لسقف هوردي ويا ريت تشرحولي عليه الحسابات


وشكرا لكم والله خدمه لن انساها لكم بحياتي

وكونو عارفين انكم ازا خدمتوني هالخدمه راح استفيد منها وراح انفذ اسقف هوردي
وكل عمل اقوم به وانجز به ستكافئ عليه من رب العباد

والآن لا يسعني الا ان اقول لكم

الله الموفق 

اخوكم راكان من السعودية


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
وفقك الله اخى الكريم 
اذا حاولت الاطلاع على الملفات الخاصه بالبلاطات الهولوبلوك للمهندس ياسر الليثى ان شاء الله ستجد ما يسرك وان شاء الله ننتظر الاساتذه لانى مثلك لم انفذه من قبل
تقبل خالص التحيه


----------



## المصرى9 (15 مارس 2011)

بص يا كبير انا مهندس دفعه 2010 وهقولك اللى اعرفه لانى معايا فيلا سقفها هوردى وبنفذها الان
وياريت حد من المهندسين الخبره يضيف لينا احنا الاتنين اى معلومات عشان نستفيد 

السقف بيكون عباره عن بكيات بأبعاد معينة
اولا : يتم الانتهاء من الشده الخشبيه للسقف
طبعا موجود فيه كمر رئيسى سواء كان كمر ساقط او مدفون
ثانيا : يتم الانتهاء من تقطيع حديد التسليح وتركيب الكمرات الرئيسية
وتوجد اعصاب (ribs ) وهى تعمل ككمر ثانوى
يتم تركيبهابعد الانتهاء من الكمر الرئيسى طبعا بتكون موجودة عندك ف المخططات ابعادها وتسليحها
ثالثا : توضعالبلوكات بين الاعصاب دى وارتفاع البلوك 20سم 
ابعاد البلوك الواحد 40*20*20 ( ممكن يختلف)
انته ممكن تحسب عدد البلوكات حيث ان مساحه البلوك الواحد .0.08متر مربع
انته تشوف ابعاد الباكيه تجيب مساحتها وتقسمها على مساحه البلوك الواحد ومتنساش تخصم مساحه الاعصاب من مساحه الباكيه وبكدة تكون حددت عدد البلوكات
بالنسبه لكميه الخرسانه انته بتشوف سمك البلاطه بتاعتك وليكن 6 سم او 8 سم وتجيب المساحه بتاع المنشا وتضربهم ف بعض يعطيك كميه الخرسانه دا طبعا زائد خرسانه الكمرات
طبعا فيه
one way hollow block slab
tow way hollow block slab
لازم تاخد بالك هى ون واى ولا تو واى


----------



## محمود عبده 2010 (15 مارس 2011)

يمكنكم الرجوع يا جماعة لكتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم فيه شرح كويس وان كان بيركز عالفكرة والتصميم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مارس 2011)

max divell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني بعرف طلبي صعب جدا ويمكن انه يتم تجاهله او حذفه
> ولكن لا مشكلة لدي لا عيب ان اطرح مثل هذا الموضوع
> انا مهندس حديث التخرج
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على طرحك هذا السؤال وفي العلم ليس هناك اي عيب اذا قلت لا اعلم ولا يقلل من قيمة المهندس بل العكس المكابرة بالجهل هي المصيبة ، وقبل البدء بالشرح هذا وضع طبيعي ومن الافضل لكل مهندس عندما لا يكون لديه بالمعرفة قبل البدء بالسؤال الاعتماد على التعليم الذاتي وليس عيبا بان يذهب الي اي مشروع ينفذ ان يقوم بالاطلاع عليه من باب المعرفة واذا امكن تصوريه ومتابعة مراحل العمل ومن ثم السؤال بدون خجل.


> وقبل البدء بالرد على سؤالك اوضح مفهوم بلاطة الهوردي وبلاط الهلوكور فالنظامين مختلفين تماما ، حيث لاحظ ان لديك لبس فيما بينهما .


بلاطة الهوردي او بلاطة الربس هي عبارة عن بلاطة اعصاب يكون بينها بلوك(اسمنتى او من البلوسترين او اي مادة اخرى) وتكون بتجاه واحد او اتجاهين ويتم تنفيذها موقعيا.ويكون شكلها كالتالي









بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد من الاعلى والاسفل



بلاطة هوردي باتجاهين
اما بلاطة الهلوكور سلاب فهي بلاطة اعصاب ولكن يكون فراغ بين الاعصاب ولا يتم تنفيذ مثل هذه البلاطات الا في المصنع حيث يتم شد الكوابل strand قبل الصب ويتم صبها باطوال كبيره ولذلك تكون مسبقة الصنع وتحتاج الى رافعات وسيات للتحميل والتركيب والنقل








مصنع بلاطات hollow core slab حيث يتم تصنيعها باطول كبيرة (حسب قدرة المصنع يصل الى اكثر من 100 متر) ومن ثم تقص بالاطوال المطلوبة.
طريقة التنفيذ في الموقع


 


 




في البداية يكون لديك المخططات موضح عليها ارتفاع بلاطة الهوردي (25سم او 32 سم او اي ارتفاع ) وعرض العصب (من 12-15 سم ).
بعد انهاء طوبار البلاطة (الشدة ) formwork نقوم بالتاكد من المنسوب بانه حسب المخططات وانه مستوى level​
نقوم بتعلم الجسور الرئيسية main beams حيث يتم اخذ الابعاد لها من الجداول (اللون الزهري RB65 .....RB70 كما موضح في المخطط بالاعلى ويمكن انبدأ بها قبل وضع الربس او بعد وضع الربس​
نبدأ بتركيب الربس (ويكون من البلوسترين او الخرسانة او الفخار الاحمر ...) وبالابعاد المطلوبه ( ممكن يكون المقطع له مستطيل او شبه منحرف ) ونبدأ بالتركيب من جهوة اليمين او اليسار وبنفس الاتجاه المحدد بالمخطط حيث يتم وضع صف الربس بجانب الجسر (10 سم) وحتى لا تحصل ازاحة اثناء التركيب نقوم بوضع صفين معا في ان واحد بحيث يتم عمل (مسطرة من الخشب بعرض العصب المطلوب وبطول بحدود 3-4 م ) بحيث يكون تركيب الربس بشكل متوازي.​
تكون اول ربسة مغلقة من جهة واحدة واذا لم يكون متوفر فيمكن اغلاقة بالموقع بعد التركيب نقلب الربسة ونضع فيها قليل من المونه لاغلاف الفتحة من جهة واحدة.​
يتم وضع عصب قاطع عندما يزيد طول العصب عن 4 م ويوضع عصبين عندما يزيد عن 6 او 7 متر حسب المخططات.​
بعد الانتهاء من الربس تبدأ اعمال تركيب التأسيس للكهرباء .​
تركيب حديد التسليح الرئيسي للجسور​
تركيب الاعصاب .​
تركيب الفرشة العلوية.​




ويمكن ان تكون الفرشة داخل كانات الربس او فوقها حسب المخططات.




لاحظ النهايات مغلقة
اما طريقة حساب الكميات​
يتم عد الربس بالعدد.​
كمية الحديد تكال حسب الواقع كما في اي بلاطة اخرى ويجب ان تطابق المخططات​
كمية الخرسانة=مساحة البلاطة(حسم مناطق المناور ) *السماكة للبلاطة - عدد الربس * حجمها (الطول *العرض *الارتفاع )​
اابعاد الربس =40 *20 (الارتفاع متغير ممكن يكون 18 او 24 او غير ذلك 
هناك ربس يكون مقطعة شبه منحرف =(38+40 )/2*20*(الارتفاع 18 او 24 او اي قياس اخر ).
واليك هذه المشاركة ويوجد بها فلم يوضح طريقة الصب وهو منقول من مشاركة بالمنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244383.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/video/sGSfyid_/___.html​


----------



## محمد حامد (15 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هانى عصمت (15 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 مارس 2011)

وفقك الله ووفق كل مهندسى العرب فى حياتهم المهنية والعملية


----------



## eng manella (15 مايو 2011)

افادكم الله ...


----------



## alaziz03 (17 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## elnahhas (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمهندس رزق حجازى ولكل المهندسين
الى المهندس max divell
احب ان اوضح الهدف من البلاطه hollow block وهو اننا فى بعض المنشاءات نحتاج الى span كبير وبالتالى هيكون الdefflection كبير لذللك نحتاج الى بلاطه بعمق كبير لتقاوم deflection ولكن سوف يزيد own weight وبالتالى سوف يزيد moment فما هو الحل ...............الحل هو hollow block 
بحيث تكون بلاطه بعمق كبير وجسائه كبيره لوجود اعصاب فتقاوم الdeflection وايضا تكون خفيفه الوزن لان بها فرغات فلا يزيد العزم ........................ ولكن كيف يتم تنفيذ الشده لهذه الفراغات سوف تحتاج الى وقت وعماله اكثر وايضا كيف يكون التشطيب الداخلى خاصه اذا كان مبنى سكنى ................. لذلك يتم وضع البلوكات لتكون الشده افقيه وبسيطه وشرح هذا المهندس الليثى والكثير والكثير فى هذا النوع يمكنك الاطلاع عليه فى موقعه 
http://yasserelleathy.com/


----------



## م.ماجد حيطان (13 يونيو 2011)

المهندس رزق حجاوي ...!!

جزاك الله خير وندعيلك بظهر الغيب ...!!


----------

